# Help? Risk assessment and opinions



## DavidPham (Jan 7, 2016)

I sprained my elbow over two weeks ago (along with some road rash), when I went over an ice patch while bombing down a hill on a skateboard at 46km/h (I was recording to see how fast I could go). The colours on my arm has been changing like a disco ball lately. That was with a tuck roll when I fell. Left hoodie arm burnt off and ripped to shreds, so I guess I'm still lucky.

I've regained ~80% of my motion range (still cant straighten out completely and reach up completely without it hurting), and am back to my regular active self for the most part (not trying anything risky on.a skateboard for now).

I got trips planned for this Thursday and Saturday (3 and 5 days respectively) Been hoping for this for such a long time now. I really do not want to miss 2 days of riding (considering I don't get much ride time). I'm willing to take some risk, but what are the chances of me screwing up my elbow horribly?

I'm a total beginner. I've had 3 days on the mountain and 2 hours of public lessons. I'm getting comfortable on my heel edge and heelside turns, but the toe edge needs a lot of work (I chicken out most the time and sideslip on the heel). Planning to take Cypress's intermediate lesson (I was considerably 'better' than the Beginner class I was with, on my second trip), as well as ride for the whole day.

So...if anyone has any approximate guesses at the chances of me screwing up the arm, (I have no issues with the pain... I hate recovery time) or whether I should go or not, I'd appreciate it.:grin:


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

as about as much chance as you would if it was completely healed. i don't see a problem if it's just gash and there's no bone or muscle or any type of internal damage.


----------



## DavidPham (Jan 7, 2016)

SkullAndXbones said:


> as about as much chance as you would if it was completely healed. i don't see a problem if it's just gash and there's no bone or muscle or any type of internal damage.


Sadly, it is internal damage to the ligaments. I didn't check with a doc, but after at least 5 sprains (live fast, die young, :grin, I know one when I see/feel one. My road rash is no problem. Pretty much healed by now on that.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

well i'm not a physician but i do have a PhD in Fuckitology and i say ride anyway.


----------



## DavidPham (Jan 7, 2016)

SkullAndXbones said:


> well i'm not a physician but i do have a PhD in Fuckitology and i say ride anyway.


Now, how do I get that degree again?

Ya, probably gonna be worth it :grin:


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

DavidPham said:


> Now, how do I get that degree again?
> 
> Ya, probably gonna be worth it :grin:


Ask your <insert appropriate close relation here>. Booyaa!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

just ride 1 armed...besides ultimately you want to ride with your elbows glued to your ribs...so just have someone tape/wrap the injured one to your ribs.

2 years ago I met this young gal that had 1 withered arm...basically a useless appendage ... she was a beginner but getting after it and with just a bit of help from bf she was doing it. 

quit making excuses....unless you don't want to go


its basically a fear/love thing....what do you focus on...fear or love...risk of injury or the love of careening towards certain death


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

If you can get down the hill confidently without falling, I say go for it. But I'd think about scrapping the lesson, as the whole point of a lesson is to challenge yourself and push it.

But that's me. My employer generally likes me to have full range of motion if I can help it.


----------



## DavidPham (Jan 7, 2016)

wrathfuldeity said:


> just ride 1 armed...besides ultimately you want to ride with your elbows glued to your ribs...so just have someone tape/wrap the injured one to your ribs.
> 
> 2 years ago I met this young gal that had 1 withered arm...basically a useless appendage ... she was a beginner but getting after it and with just a bit of help from bf she was doing it.
> 
> ...


Whatchu talkin bout?
I'm already gearing up to ride


----------



## DavidPham (Jan 7, 2016)

Well, no turning back now. My arm's still sketchier than a bored art student, but flying duck, no pain no gain.
Sitting in vanc right now. Gonna have a half day up in Grouse tmr (got a buddy) and taking a full day lesson (10-3:30) up in Cypress on Saturday. 
If you see a dude with a broken arm pulled by the snowmobile crew on any of these spots on these days, probably me. At least I'm not regretting any of this.


----------



## bgalway (Aug 20, 2014)

Ligament joint pain? just take some voltaren tablets and you will be good as new.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Snowboarding healed me. Years ago I had a frozen shoulder....anyway riding through the trees. I slammed square on into a big tree. Leading shoulder took the impact...everything shifted inside. Laying there breathless in pain and could not even move...checking/wondering if I had internal bleeding. After about 15-20 minutes got up and finished riding down...backed off the trees and aggression. Anyhow, the slam broke up the shoulder adhesions and there by avoiding having to go under a general anesthetic and having it manually manipulated. Still had to do physical therapy and it took about 8-12 month to full recovery. But continued to ride.


----------



## DavidPham (Jan 7, 2016)

bgalway said:


> Ligament joint pain? just take some voltaren tablets and you will be good as new.


I've been using that cream for weeks now. It's a sprain I got from a pretty bad fall. I'm healing quicker than expected too.


----------

